# Showtime: Amir Khan vs Devon Alexander, Keith Thurman vs Bundu, plus more



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sho Extreme starts in 30 minutes at 7:00 EST, then the main card is on Showtime at 9:00 EST.
*PLEASE NO SPOILERS FROM OTHER CHANNELS*










*Main card lineup*
Amir Khan vs Devon Alexander, welterweights, 12 rounds
Keith Thurman vs Leonard Bundu, welterweights, 12 rounds
Abner Mares vs Jose Ramirez, featherweights, 10 rounds
Jermall Charlo vs Lenny Bottai, junior middleweights, 12 rounds

*Undercard lineup*
Victor Ortiz vs Manuel Perez, welterweights, 10 rounds
Jermell Charlo vs Mario Lozano, junior middleweights, 10 rounds
Errol Spence vs Javier Castro, welterweights, 8 rounds


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Do you know what time EST Thurman will most likely start?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Do you know what time EST Thurman will most likely start?


Probably from 10:45-11:30 depending on how much talking they do


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Great night for fights.
bball you better deliver an epic RBR.
Night like tonight I might step out of retirement.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Great night for fights.
> bball you better deliver an epic RBR.
> Night like tonight I might step out of retirement.


:yep I'll try. I could also possibly be going to my friend's house to watch the fights though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IIIIIIIT's SHOWTIME!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bball, I'm out of town, and can't catch the spence fight(but I found a stream for the main card), give me the details on how he looks


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Errol spence fighting now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They have two different types of gloves on.
Apparently they were mistaken, they both have 10oz gloves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> bball, I'm out of town, and can't catch the spence fight(but I found a stream for the main card), give me the details on how he looks


I got you. I'm scrambling for a stream myself though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Errol spence taking quality of life years away from Castro


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I got a link now and Spence is dominating him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I got you. I'm scrambling for a stream myself though


they don't have premium cable in your dorms? SMH


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Sho extreme stream. Spence in the ring now.

http://cricfree.sx/livepool-live-stream-ch12.php

Love the straight left to the body. Good inside game. Opposition very underwhelming though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence landed 33/44 75% power punches in the first round


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got a link now and Spence is dominating him


inbox me it quick!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn nice undercard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> they don't have premium cable in your dorms? SMH


I'm at home now. School is over for me for the semester


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> inbox me it quick!


I ain't scurred

http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/306280/2/watch-boxing:-amir-khan-vs-devon-alexander---undercards.html


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I ain't scurred
> 
> http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/306280/2/watch-boxing:-amir-khan-vs-devon-alexander---undercards.html


bball must stand for big ball(s)

thanks dude


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Who do you guys think is the better Charlo brother?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence outlanded him 150 to 12 over 4 rounds. DAMN


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just tuned into the fight, and off quick glimpse, Castro is reminding me of Carlos Baldomir


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

right hand looks deadly

I thought Spence was going to face Mike Arnaoutis(spelling), that guy that Josesito Lopez faced a while ago


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Who do you guys think is the better Charlo brother?


They are both equal, just different temperments.
Jermall is the more aggressive
Jermell is the more cerebral.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> right hand looks deadly
> 
> I thought Spence was going to face Mike Arnaoutis(spelling), that guy that Josesito Lopez faced a while ago


yeah Mike pulled out at the last minute


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just tuned into the fight, and off quick glimpse, Castro is reminding me of Carlos Baldomir


Charlo(e)


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn Castro has heart.

Byrd said show me something and with his back against the wall, he showed him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence is whooping his ass. Almost got the stoppage, he's learned from the Lartey fight where he got caught being too aggressive. Still has killer instinct though.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Spoiler alert....





I have a huge boxing boner!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish one day we could see Spence vs. Broner at 147


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence got the 6th round TKO. 

Castro was 27-7(22)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence landed 71% of his power punches.
I don't see him being that dominant at 154 though, I wish he could go back down to 147 but I think he has outgrown that division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Power Punches landed
*
Spence 224/317 71%

Castro 23/153 15%

that's as wide as you'll ever see


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Who do you guys think is the better Charlo brother?


Jermell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermell fighting now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: this is so accurate


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence said his favorite fighter was t norris, and you can sort of see the similar between styles


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Some chick was begging hard as hell on the Showtime mic. 
LOL


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

"Can I have it pretty please?"

Haha wtf? What was she after?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ronnie Shield's champ are packed with talent.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets go!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

rasano really exposing Charlo.
LOL
SMH.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Charlo is just cruising like normal 

3-0 Charlo like you'd expect


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think this might go the full 10


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm kind of glad the Andrade-Charlo fight didn't happen. Don't want to see either of those guys lose at this stage. Although, I was leaning on Andrade being victorious.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lozano looking kind of dangerous


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> rasano really exposing Charlo.
> LOL
> SMH.


huh?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lozano is embarasssing himself.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> huh?


Lozano said he was going to expose Charlo, because Charlo was protected and all hype.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I see...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jamell needs to work on tigheten up that left hook off the jab.
I want to see them train on fighting on the inside as well.
A needs to develop that body attack so he break buys down.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Thurman. I think he's a good rep for boxing and community


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Team One Time, aka Mr. Yella goldilocks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This reminds me of a Lara type like fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, I'd never thought I'd see V. Ortiz in the ring again


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Vic fell the fuck off.
Can't think of a fighter who has gotten as many second chances as Vic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic looks like he doing too much bodybuilding. 
He has a beach body more than a fighter's body.
His technique is suffering too..
Joel Diaz isn't great on teaching technique, he needs to tighten up his punches, way too wide.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His technique is suffering too..
> Joel Diaz isn't great on teaching technique, he needs to tighten up his punches, way too wide.


Oh so true, Timothy Bradley and Omar Figeroeua are good examples


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

What' happen to Vic's power?

He went from dropping guys like Maidana/Berto/Peterson, etc several times each to this... It's like it disappeared over night


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh so true, Timothy Bradley and Omar Figeroeua are good examples


Yep I'll never forget Hearns teaching Tim how to throw a proper jab.
This is shit JOel should have handled from the beginning.
Joel can sort of get you in the mindeset to fight and die but he can't build a fighter up for shit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Legitimate KO, but the old Vic would've had this guy outta there in the 1st round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What' happen to Vic's power?
> 
> He went from dropping guys like Maidana/Berto/Peterson, etc several times each to this... It's like it disappeared over night


Well the power hasn't been the same since moving up.
he was a hellacious puncher at 140, a strong puncher but accumulation more than anything at 147.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, someone send me a stream, I can't believe I missed the Spence, Charlo and Ortiz fights.. sigh.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Ortiz v Mayweather II

Make it happen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep I'll never forget Hearns teaching Tim how to throw a proper jab.
> This is shit JOel should have handled from the beginning.
> Joel can sort of get you in the mindeset to fight and die but he can't build a fighter up for shit.


Yeah I feel you on that 100%. I still think he's a good trainer in certain aspects especially during a fight, but technique wise he's garbage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Benavidez Jr fight on this card? Been following his career from the start. Huge fight

War Benavidez :lp


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Benavidez Jr fight on this card? Been following his career from the start. Huge fight
> 
> War Benavidez :lp


Thats on HBO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I feel you on that 100%. I still think he's a good trainer in certain aspects especially during a fight, but technique wise he's garbage.


He is great on motivation poor on technique and strategy.
If Tim has a real coach he would have won that Manny 2 fight going away.
I don't know what Diaz does with regard to strategy.
tim needs to get with someone like Naseem Richardson.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Thats on HBO


Ah right. Can't watch it anyway. Cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is great on motivation poor on technique and strategy.
> If Tim has a real coach he would have won that Manny 2 fight going away.
> I don't know what Diaz does with regard to strategy.
> tim needs to get with someone like Naseem Richardson.


Yeah I can agree on that actually


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well the power hasn't been the same since moving up.
> he was a hellacious puncher at 140, a strong puncher but accumulation more than anything at 147.


This could be possible, but I always thought Vic's power would carry to 147... I mean he came in at 166 or so against Floyd.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Can someone please send me a link?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This could be possible, but I always thought Vic's power would carry to 147... I mean he came in at 166 or so against Floyd.


His power did carry to 147. He is one of the hardest punchers are the weight class. The thing is he needs to work on his delivery of it. The guy can hurt people with either hand.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn just saw Devon is +500 to win by ko. Those are great odds for what I consider a coinflip.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares in a squash match.
Jhonny ruined him.
He'll never be the same.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets go Twin!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jermall can def crack


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

He weighs 170 tonight? 

I've been saying for a while that he may soon have to fight at MW, and we all know what that means. Boy howdy !


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares in a squash match.
> Jhonny ruined him.
> He'll never be the same.


I have been thinking the same...

He did face a shitload of good fighters which contributed to it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jermall can def crack


Figured that was gonna happen


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that's how you do it...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermall should fight Andrade
Jermell should be going after K9.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jermall should fight Andrade
> Jermell should be going after K9.


We need to come up with fucking nicknames for each one. I cant even tell them apart.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> We need to come up with fucking nicknames for each one. I cant even tell them apart.


Jermall = is the Hitman
Jermell = is Ironman


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

huge night of boxing! WARKHAN


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Jermall will beat K-9 like Joel Julio did in a similar fashion.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jermall = is the Hitman
> Jermell = is Ironman


lol I like it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jermall should fight Andrade
> Jermell should be going after K9.


Agreed. Much better matchup..

I think Andrade beats Jermell, not so sure about Jermall as of yet.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jermall = is the Hitman
> Jermell = is Ironman


exactly right. The Heavyweight fight is official...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay Wilder representing Alabama to the fullest.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

1st fight in a long time where I have disliked each fighter equally. War ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bermane cocky haitian gonna be taking a deep sleep.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Somebody give me a stream for Andy Lee, please...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

On Jan 17, unbeaten American Deontay Wilder will take on WBC heavyweight champ Bermane Stiverne here in Las Vegas.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice little mismatch there. Reminded me of an Eddie Hearn bill.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay has a bad ass coat.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

stiverne is so weird


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

A lot of good fights in January in both MMA and boxing. Can't wait to bring in the New Year


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone got a stream? My link is a damn movie...goodfellas or something


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this should be interesting


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Somebody give me a stream for Andy Lee, please...


its not on yet...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just checking in now. What fights did I miss? How did Spence look???


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares in a squash match.
> Jhonny ruined him.
> He'll never be the same.


He's also with tranny connoisseur Al Haymon now. You guys can forget about that Mares that would fight anyone.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

If anyone has a stream to the Bradley card, PLEASE send it to me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not crazy about Reiss being a ref in Nevada...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ramirez coming out hot so far


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

The knockdown was more due to balance


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

mares looks like a khan ortiz hybrid


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> its not on yet...


Thanks, Allen.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

So who else is watching the SHO card first and then the HBO replay after? The HBO replay starts right after the live SHO card ends.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

IDK, if Mares keeps getting hit like this, he'll go down


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think this one is going 10 rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Where do the Showtime crew get that Mares was EVER a defensive maestro.
the thing many said about the tourny was that he got hit too much and was given two fights because he was the ouhouse ffighter.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mares is in cruise control in his bout after 2 rounds


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

both guys bombing. Mares needs to jab...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares too small for this division.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Good scrap


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mares needs to go back to 122. His power has not carried up.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack Reiss calling that knockdown actually helped Ramirez out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reiss has no controll of this fight
He is breaking for no reason


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mares looks fucking elite in flashes. Then at other times he's a major defensive liability. Still Ramirez is a game opponent and he's getting iced.

Mares wins this EASILY barring Ramirez catching him big


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mares is a KO waiting to happen he gets hit too often, overcommits and is open for the left hook. He will get stopped again in the near future


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sucks the best fights tonight are gonna overlap.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Mares looks fucking elite in flashes. Then at other times he's a major defensive liability. Still Ramirez is a game opponent and he's getting iced.
> 
> Mares wins this EASILY barring Ramirez catching him big


elite in flashes?
Look who he is fighting against.
He is going to war with a blub fighter in the division.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ramirez true G.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mares stance is like a mix of Marquez and Cotto. He is similarly vulnerable as them two in a sense.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mares beating the dog shit out of this guy.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good combos by Mares. Ramirez taking a lot...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree that Mares needs to move back to 122 because his power has definitely not carried up. Either that or Ramirez has a Margarito chin. I still believe (or want to believe) in Mares. His offensive ability is so fucking sharp. He needs a defensive trainer though because he'll get sparked by better competition.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Can I change my last post of ' good scrap ' to ' outstanding fight ' . Respect to both fighters.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> elite in flashes?
> Look who he is fighting against.
> He is going to war with a blub fighter in the division.


Mares doing great but he's getting too mcuh. I don't know anything about Ramirez tbh. Either Mares has zero power at 126 or Ramirez has a HELL of a chin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares is done.
If I'm GRJ I'm begging for this fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

If Ramirez trainers don't throw the towel in, they should be ashamed. What a joke to ruin a fighter like that. Taking fights off his career and his health is getting banged up here


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

i love come forward fighters that can counter punch like mares
ramirez is extremely tough, so much heart.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ovahhh


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Mares is the shit. Love watching his fights. Not sure he belongs at super featherweight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good stoppage


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't see Bradley winning this fight nicely.
I'm nervous that Tim will get dropped .


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Bradley beats Chavez easy


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Jose Benavidez vs. Herrera on now


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm having a hard time watching UFC, Showtime and HBO right now


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Benavidez fight about to start!!!kid is 6 feet tall at 140!?!? God damn...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

what fights have i missed lads???? just got in please please...dont want to boxrec and reveal a precorded fight yah getme?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good luck to my boy Benavidez. I'll catch his fight later


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm having a hard time watching UFC, Showtime and HBO right now


what card is hbo???


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Applesauce long hair Thurman. 
SMH. 
they put this man in a squash match.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone know where Postol's been? Guy should be fighting ffs...take over 140


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Of course i like Thurman. But WAAAAAARRRRRR BUNDUUUUUU :ibutt


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Herrera-Benevidez underway...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> what card is hbo???


Bradley - Chavez


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey fuckers this isn't the HBO card. Get outta here. NO SPOILERS


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight ova already. Bundu is out matched


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

One Tiiiiiiiime...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

All it takes is one time.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck Benavidez wins by impressive one punch KO!!!
















Just kidding


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bundu looked hurt but composed there.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thurman looks good...the KD looked like bs but good round from Thurman - boxed well


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

One Time is a beast

Im glad this is now so then Korobov vs Lee will be on when the Mares fight is on

Edit: Mares fight has finished LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why the HBO and Showtime cards were mixed in one thread. Stupid idea.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Enjoy guys. I'm outtta here before someone spoils the HBO card.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

War Leonard but already looking like Thurmans got that powah


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Hey fuckers this isn't the HBO card. Get outta here. NO SPOILERS


exactly, those hoes need to create another thread


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't know why the HBO and Showtime cards were mixed in one thread. Stupid idea.


it wasn't my idea, They need to get the fuck out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its funny to hear Paulie talk like its easy to counter and make adjustments, when he openly ducked Thurman.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman looking sharp as hell.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Thurman is quality . There's something about the way he holds his chin up that screams KO waiting to happen though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana must be on that powder.
Dude claims Devon can't punch and that Khan hits harder.
No one has ever said that. LOL.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shut out for Thurman so far and a KD. 

Right now they're interviewing Maidana who says Khan hits harder than Alexander. Says Thurman is fighting a weak opponent


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Thurman is quality . There's something about the way he holds his chin up that screams KO waiting to happen though.


Every punch that connects has real venom on it.
My second favourite welter given I don't really count JMM as a 147 guy.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

thurman confuses me, something doesn't look right, he does everything well but looks like an unpolished espn fighter (no disrespect). legs dont seem to be underneath him moves both hands forward when he jabs. lunges in with punches and drops his guard when he is throwing. a good boxer mover counterpuncher i think could just pull him apart. but he is a hitter and a confident fucker it's like he doesn't care. foremanesque don't give a fuck attitude. very enjoyable and intriguing fighter.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Boring fight.

Bundy can't do jackshit.. and Thurman. Looking for the one punch.

Zzzzzzz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

30-26 Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like Khan fight is going to overlap with the Korobov vs Lee

Making sure im not on here then people will spoil it lol, going to be a long night


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Thurman is quality . There's something about the way he holds his chin up that screams KO waiting to happen though.


:lol: yeah, i wasn't alone then. it's like somebody '_acting_' like a boxer but REALLY well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fighters don't know how to walk people down and impose their will anymore.
Everyone is a ambush fighter


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thurman is weird because his fights end in KO's, but he's still boring to me.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Boring fight.
> 
> Bundy can't do jackshit.. and Thurman. Looking for the one punch.
> 
> Zzzzzzz


Glad the fans are booing because this is 100% right. Bundu is too small for his style against Thurman and Thurman is fighting so defensive.

I have the SKY Sports feed. ANY SHOWTIME FEEDS?

I'd like to get the Maidana interview / Paulie pleaseeee someone! SHOWTIME FEED!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

40-35 Thurman


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bundu is no world clss


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

man this is a fucking joke, you should see how many computers/laptops/pads i have to keep up with this.

Sent form a ToasterTalk Toasting for your benefit.


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maidana must be on that powder.
> Dude claims Devon can't punch and that Khan hits harder.
> No one has ever said that. LOL.


Actually _Felix DeJesus_ said that...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Glad the fans are booing because this is 100% right. Bundu is too small for his style against Thurman and Thurman is fighting so defensive.
> 
> I have the SKY Sports feed. ANY SHOWTIME FEEDS?
> 
> I'd like to get the Maidana interview / Paulie pleaseeee someone! SHOWTIME FEED!


oi, dont ask for streams mate.:bart


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Thurman is weird because his fights end in KO's, but he's still boring to me.


:lol: I know what you mean

To be fair though if Bundu starts throwing punches he would be ktfo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

50-44 Thurman 

Maidana beats Thurman, I told yall


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 50-44 Thurman
> 
> Maidana beats Thurman, I told yall


I think its whoever lands first, Thurman would land early head or body


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I think its whoever lands first, Thurman would land early head or body


naw I think Thurman will actually land first, but Maidana will get up


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

it's sort of strange to see two 'switchies' against each other. neither look comfortable or fooling each other.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

60-53 Thurman


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Thurman reminds me of david haye a little bit.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

love how stevenson-stukhotsky has not stuk in their promo video :lol:atsch


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Thurman is like Victor Ortiz 1.5


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bundu is no mug tbf. Guys 40 years old and hanging their with a young power puncher. Never been beaten either. Hes not winning rounds though he'll be happy to do the 12. Crowd being scummy IMO. This isnt the Colloseum times with gladiators.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I feel like Bundu has a 9 inch reach.... Arms like a dinasour... He's good at punching air though


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Thurman reminds me of david haye a little bit.


circling/walkaway + winging right hand hands and similar hair...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Thurman would have ended this fight if he implemented more body work.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Fighters don't know how to walk people down and impose their will anymore.
> Everyone is a ambush fighter


GGG, Ward, Kovalev and Beterbiev no?

Also to a lesser extent Provo,Lemieux Walters and pre Herrera Danny was an offensive counterpuncher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

70-62 Thurman


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Thurman is weird because his fights end in KO's, but he's still boring to me.


And I think that's what keeps him in the conversation. The fact that he keeps on winning and inside the distance is what gets him exposure even though I've never considered him a great fighter.



bballchump11 said:


> 50-44 Thurman
> 
> Maidana beats Thurman, I told yall


Maidana smashes him... and by KO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Bundu is no mug tbf. Guys 40 years old and hanging their with a young power puncher. Never been beaten either. Hes not winning rounds though he'll be happy to do the 12. Crowd being scummy IMO. This isnt the Colloseum times with gladiators.


yeah, spoilt to the mares match before. these guys know what they are doing, and bundu is being kept outside. what is wrong with that? it has to be if thurman choses to do that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> naw I think Thurman will actually land first, but Maidana will get up


Thing is Maidana's chin is not actually that good

If Thurman hurts him and jumps on him I think he will stop him with a body shot

Maidana isnt that good the Mayweather fights makes him seem better than he is


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol, Thurman stinking out the joint against a pensioner.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

i think maidana beats thurman in a great fight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I feel like Thurman is up 9 rounds. He should start sitting down on his punches, stop this moving around, and get this dinosaur outta here


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Thurman reminds me of david haye a little bit.


He looks and fights like Haye!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

did bunu hurt thurman there at the end of the round?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

79-72 Thurman


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman loads up too much.
He needs to watch how Spence presses and learn.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Whatever happens in this fight, Thurman is looking quite ordinary. Brook has to be a heavy favourite if they fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Whatever happens in this fight, Thurman is looking quite ordinary. Brook has to be a heavy favourite if they fight.


horayy more switching!!!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

J.R. said:


> And I think that's what keeps him in the conversation. The fact that he keeps on winning and inside the distance is what gets him exposure even though I've never considered him a great fighter.
> 
> Maidana smashes him... and by KO


Although I don't see greatness in Thurman, I feel like he still beats Maidana.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is Maidana's chin is not actually that good
> 
> If Thurman hurts him and jumps on him I think he will stop him with a body shot
> 
> Maidana isnt that good the Mayweather fights makes him seem better than he is


yeah his chin isn't great so he could get dropped, but he recovers great and dangerous when hurt.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thurman vs Mayweather would be boring as fuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkk :rofl


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Whatever happens in this fight, Thurman is looking quite ordinary. Brook has to be a heavy favourite if they fight.


Agreed. I think winner of Devon/Khan is a toss-up with Thurman if they fight. Nothing about Thurman looks extraordinary. His power is overrated when he's on his backfoot and has to move and he's not a sensational boxer, but a good one.

There's a handful of guys at WW that beat Thurman


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

89-81 Thurman


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

one the knockout waitresses was nice :smile


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking Thurman is being exposed here.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Zzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzz
Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz zzzzzzz

Wake me up when better fighters knock Thurman the fuck out....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kieran said:


> I'm thinking Thurman is being exposed here.


How is he getting exposed when he has shut Bundu out completely.
Someone like Maidana would play perfectly into Thurman's skill set.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

99-90 Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think we need to see Bundu against someone else to see if he is actually just that tough

I wanna see Bundo vs Berto


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reading this thread it sounds like I made the rigt choice changing the channel.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

108-100 Thurman


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thurman is closed up shop in seeking a ko a while ago.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

not too bad all honesty, you just dont get the fear that either could hurt each other enough. not glad it's over, but not too upset the bell is going to ring soon for bundu-thurman


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thurman with a shutout


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-110 Thurman


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

thurman doing straight up david haye moves in there.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Thurman had the chance to get the KO but that window closed as soon as it opened.

He then went on to win every round against an undefeated, awkward fighter. He deserves credit for the performance.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Consider the competition, but Thurman did not impress tonight...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

lee ready, black trunks....serious business peoples!!!!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

wow the crowd is still booing.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thing is if Khan or a pure boxer beat Bundu 12 rounds people would be impressed because they dont expect them to get the knockout

Because we are used to Thurman taking guys out we think its not that impressive he went the distance

He hit that guy with everything and the guy didnt budge, apart from Zaveck who else at 147 takes them shots


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Clear Thurman win. Credit to Bundu for making it a tough fight. This is the kind of fight all young fighters need to go through. Might not have been flashy, but he'll need to be able to go 12 rounds more often as his competition steps up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

120-107
120-107
120-107

UD Thurman


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol wait... Did Thurman just call Bundu "tricky and wise"????

If Bundu is tricky and wise, WTH will he do with Mayweather??


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Thurman had the chance to get the KO but that window closed as soon as it opened.
> 
> He then went on to win every round against an undefeated, awkward fighter. He deserves credit for the performance.


oh true, bundu is not someone you want for anybody. rough, solid, high movement and awkward while also being comfortable in orthy or southy. good fight on paper, fuse never got lit basically. but i dont think this added or removed anything form thurman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Final stats:

*Jabs*
Thurman 49 375 13
Bundu 27 159 17

*Power*
Thurman 140 286 49
Bundu 35 159 22

*Total*
Thurman
Bundu


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The crowd need to give Thurman a break jeez.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck these "fans" booing.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

lee 10-9


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurmans average like I thought.


Stylistically Floyds his worst nightmare


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Fans booing the shit out of Thurman right now. They're giving it to him nasty... this is a big hit to his reputation.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It was a bori fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thurmans average like I thought.
> 
> Stylistically Floyds his worst nightmare


yella on yella hate.
I thought yall stuck together.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

forgot booth is with lee. looks so strange to see booth on u.s. tv


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lol wait... Did Thurman just call Bundu "tricky and wise"????
> 
> If Bundu is tricky and wise, WTH will he do with Mayweather??


Yeah but you see Mayweather is getting older. He's already and 37 and Bundu...oh wait :lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

devon will stop khan round 7


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Errol Spence - I'll body Keith Thurman !


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting hearing Kell's thoughts on Thurman. Would be a good fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> yella on yella hate.
> I thought yall stuck together.


It aint hate. Ya boy weak


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> yella on yella hate.
> I thought yall stuck together.


he looked average...thats all. not an impressive looking performance. but did anyone expect him to look amazing?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How is he getting exposed when he has shut Bundu out completely.
> Someone like Maidana would play perfectly into Thurman's skill set.


I could beat my grandma up over 12 rounds. Bundu is durable, though, tbf, but Thurman still looked very ordinary fighting him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell Brook gives Thurman the biz


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Intriguing fight coming up, hope it lives up to expectations. Hope Khan bosses it, fear he may get outclassed .


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan is going to come out looking great as is usual. The question is whether or Alexander can land something significant and get some body work in/make adjustments to neutralize Khan's speed. Outside chance for Khan to look phenomenal, but I expect a close win for Khan ~116-112


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Khan looks fly as shit


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kell Brook gives Thurman the biz


Does that mean Brook beats him, my Irish nicca? I'm not very street with hood talk.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan cmoing out to that gay ass Aloe Blac song. SMH


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Seeing Devon knockout Khan is all I want for Christmas this year, thanks in advance!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Anthony Dirrell ringside.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought that it was a valuable lesson learned by Thurman's management. You can't just throw the guy in with _anyone_ and expect fireworks. In retrospect, it was a poor choice of opponent. Bundu was what I thought he was and should have stayed in Europe where bums like him belong.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Khan looks nervous as fuck.not always a bad thing.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

2-2 in the lee-korobov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon should have come out with AB rapping for him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan going to tear shit up.....do it my boy.....:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

let's go khan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is if Khan or a pure boxer beat Bundu 12 rounds people would be impressed because they dont expect them to get the knockout
> 
> Because we are used to Thurman taking guys out we think its not that impressive he went the distance
> 
> He hit that guy with everything and the guy didnt budge, apart from Zaveck who else at 147 takes them shots


overall its a win and he did fine. Watching the fight, round-by-round he could've done better. Always consider the competiton though. The guy didn't give him much. Better thing is, he's got plenty to go back and look at...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> 2-2 in the lee-korobov


I'm not impressed with Korobov at all. He has a great amateur pedigree, but I don't see the potential


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Alexander should have at least 4 losses.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Jimmy Lennon Jr. looking like Hugh Hefner with all those beautiful Corona models standing behind him. :yep


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Come on Amir


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Virgil gonna be whispering some very weird shit in Khan's ear soon.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't stand Robert Byrd


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing about Khan is he doesn't duck anyone. Props to him for taking this fight, no matter what happens.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I envision Alexander getting dropped in this fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful trunks on Khan.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

korobov out on his feet!!!!!


OVAAAHHH

LEE DOES IT!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I thought that it was a valuable lesson learned by Thurman's management. You can't just throw the guy in with _anyone_ and expect fireworks. In retrospect, it was a poor choice of opponent. Bundu was what I thought he was and should have stayed in Europe where bums like him belong.


lol bums, the guys 40 brought Thurman 12 rounds and was unbeaten you retard


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm not impressed with Korobov at all. He has a great amateur pedigree, but I don't see the potential


Figured that was gonna happen


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wish Kenny Bayless wasn't on the other card.
I think we are about to see a repeat of Lamont vs. Khan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good fight, these guys as fast as hell

10-9 Khan


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

round 1 for Amir

devon needs to keep roughing him up


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

How anyone can get behind Khan is beyond me. Just holds like a girl when in trouble. Like Floyd in the 2nd Maidana fight. So boring and not boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Devons gonna pay for that dirtyness

Khans gonna knock you spark out bro!!!! SPEED KILLS


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Khan looks a bit tense to me, I think he's gonna get dropped.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan has already won. Alexander has an awesome chance to capitalize off these failed clinches but just lets Khan recover.

Khan has already won. Alexander is a gate keeper


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> korobov out on his feet!!!!!
> 
> OVAAAHHH
> 
> LEE DOES IT!!!!!!


I could have sworn this was the Showtime thread.

FUCKFACE


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> How anyone can get behind Khan is beyond me. Just holds like a girl when in trouble. Like Floyd in the 2nd Maidana fight. So boring and not boxing.


LOL Devon Alexanders career is based on holding lmao

Khan needs to clinch sometimes because of his chin. Devon has a decent chin and still does it. But Devons getting sparked out bro SPEED


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

20-18 Khan


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan keeps jumping into Devon's right hook.
Virgil better talk to him about that.
Devon is workign their plan.
Khan is a fucking idiot.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Khan still wild as shit coming in. He's asking to get whacked with a big left hand.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Devon should just keep punching when kahn turns his back. teach him a lesson


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> lol bums, the guys 40 brought Thurman 12 rounds and was unbeaten you retard


A bum and a good sparring partner.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just feel like Alexander might get dropped or stopped here


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> LOL Devon Alexanders career is based on holding lmao
> 
> Khan needs to clinch sometimes because of his chin. Devon has a decent chin and still does it. But Devons getting sparked out bro SPEED


I dont like Devon either, but he is making a MAJOR mistake by simply allowing Khan to recover when he's vulnerable. It's boxing, not WWF. Protect yourself at all times. Devon gives up so many opportunities to make big blows...Khan already won


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Devon is trying to knock Khan out. He needs to be smarter tan just going fo te ko.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

He's... too fast.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolute rapage. Still, with that chin, you never know...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Khan looking very good.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Alexander not giving himself a chance here...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

30-27 Khan


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Khan looking a little more settled now.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon is trying to knock Khan out. He needs to be smarter tan just going fo te ko.


Alexander is missing with everything. His defense is awful. His counters are missing. And he's being outjabbed. There's literally nothing Devon is doing correctly. Devon has no chance to win other than landing a lucky shot. Such a C-level fighter (maybe D)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Alexander find a home for his right hook

40-36 Khan


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Khan is beating Devon pretty handily.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hyper Khan seems to be gone. He's doing it right. Devon is not...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Devon's accuracy is terrible, as usual. He's just winging with his head pointed at the canvas and not seeing the target.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

braldey hurt!!!
chaves knocks out braldey in a round!!!!!!!


CHAVES WINS FUCK


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> braldey hurt!!!
> chaves knocks out braldey in a round!!!!!!!
> 
> CHAVES WINS FUCK


:rofl that's wrong man


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Alexander is missing with everything. His defense is awful. His counters are missing. And he's being outjabbed. There's literally nothing Devon is doing correctly. Devon has no chance to win other than landing a lucky shot. Such a C-level fighter (maybe D)


Devon is better than this, but it's like e thinks Khan is gonna just sit still and let himself get hit. Khan is a master boxer. You hav to have a valid game plan to beat him at this point in his career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

50-45 Khan


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl that's wrong man


just muddying the waters


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl that's wrong man


LOL. Made me turn to HBO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dont know why Kevin and Devon's plan seemed to be outboxing Khan and landing a miracle counter.
They should be cutting off the ring and bringing pressure and banging the body like Lamont.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dont know why Kevin and Devon's plan seemed to be outboxing Khan and landing a miracle counter.
> They should be cutting off the ring and bringing pressure and banging the body like Lamont.


exactly, Devon is capable of it. He throws good punches up close like he did vs Soto Karass and Purdy


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon is better than this, but it's like e thinks Khan is gonna just sit still and let himself get hit. Khan is a master boxer. You hav to have a valid game plan to beat him at this point in his career.


Devon sucks. I'm watching Bradley fight D-level Chavez. At least Chavez will try to win (dirty or not)

I definitely don't want to listen to crybaby Khan talk about how good he thinks he is or how much he deserves a Floyd fight (which Floyd will probably do because he's become an equal joke)


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> LOL. Made me turn to HBO.


I did too... I was like "oh shit"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon has no idea how to cut off teh ring.
SMH


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

great boxing from khan. Ive never seen him fight this settled.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

60-54 Khan 

Virgil has Khan counterpunching better


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

70-63 Khan


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

What a performance from Khan. I've changed my mind; I think Khan beats Brook.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> What a performance from Khan. I've changed my mind; I think Khan beats Brook.


Brook beats Khan no question for me. Brook isnt as clueless as Devon.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow. Khan's fighting great. I have him picked to win but I'm still wowed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon is done. dude still fight like a tard with no ability to adjust.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

devon landingng the right hook and hurting Khan but so dumb he doesn't know how to cut the fucking ring off. He follows Amir in a circle letting him recoup.
He is such a stupid fighter.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

He's found his counter hook. Let's see if there's enough time left.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

80-72 Khan 

Alexander landed some big shots that round


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Might be the first round Alexander won...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Khan is so fast....Hunter has him fighting more responsibly, but part of me is still waiting for that moment where he hangs his chin out and gets caught with something.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> devon landingng the right hook and hurting Khan but so dumb he doesn't know how to cut the fucking ring off. He follows Amir in a circle letting him recoup.
> He is such a stupid fighter.


even dumber than Khan? pre-hunter


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why do these announcers keep saying no one has performed as well as Khan did against Collazo??

Do they forget about Shane Mosley?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

90-81 Khan


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Face saving time for Alexander. Got to make something happen to look good enough moving forward...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Khan looks fantastic when Devon leads


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

The British broadcast talking about Khan like he's the second coming of Muhammad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well this fight is over
Bout to go check on my boy bradley


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why do these announcers keep saying no one has performed as well as Khan did against Collazo??
> 
> Do they forget about Shane Mosley?


no he mentioned Mosley...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why do these announcers keep saying no one has performed as well as Khan did against Collazo??
> 
> Do they forget about Shane Mosley?


Thank you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

100-90 Khan

Khan just has too much reach and too much movement for Alexander


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Nevermind. Bradley fight is better.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> no he mentioned Mosley...


Did he, I didn't hear it


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Khan's handspeed. My goodness.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

What's with the moaning after the 10 second sticks (on Showtime)?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

110-99 Khan

Devon is a basic bitch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Another shit performance by Alexander.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

shutout.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he waits til the 12th round to tell him what he should've heard in the 2nd?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Devon Alexander may have just won the Errol Spence sweepstakes...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Brook beats Khan no question for me. Brook isnt as clueless as Devon.


I'm not entirely sure which way it will go, tbh, but I'm slightly favouring Khan right now. He's looking spectacular tonight - but then again, we have not had to see him trying to fight devensively on the ropes. After this performance, Khan vs Brook might do 80,000 at Wembley. I'd actually like to see Khan vs Garcia again first. I'd be interested to see if Garcia could time Khan's speed once more. Maybe his KO punch was a hail Mary?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan is such a special special talent. This is unreal stuff, Alexander is a mere punching bag who doesnt deserve to share the ring with Amir. Amir Khan is honestly one of the Britains greatest ever talents. The haters should just accept it, hes one of the fastest fighters I've ever seen if not the fastest. 

If he just had a better chin and a bit more power he would be inhuman. But that would be like creating a boxer on the Fight Night games with 99 overall on every attribute. Khan wouldnt be human without those weaknesses.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

120-108 Khan

Shut Out


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good from Khan. Still don't need to see him against Money...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did anyone really think Devon would beat Khan?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I'm not entirely sure which way it will go, tbh, but I'm slightly favouring Khan right now. He's looking spectacular tonight - but then again, we have not had to see him trying to fight devensively on the ropes. After this performance, Khan vs Brook might do 80,000 at Wembley. I'd actually like to see Khan vs Garcia again first. I'd be interested to see if Garcia could time Khan's speed. Maybe his KO punch was a hail Mary?


he still open for counters, which Kell can do


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Very good performance by Khan.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome performance Khan! where the haters at!!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Amir should get a medal

he's a master at fighting lefties


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck, forgot this shit was on tonight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just don't see Khan beating Mayweather. He may be slightly competitive early, but it's not something I would pay/want to see at this point in Floyd's career.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nevermind. Bradley fight is better.


LOL still slagging Euro fighters?? The only fighter who looked like a bum tonight is your boy Devon Punch Bag Alexander. Khan destroyed him. It was like watching a prime Mayweather in action only faster.

Accept it haters, Khan is a special talent. Hes probably a tougher fight for Mayweather than Manny at this point.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I'm not entirely sure which way it will go, tbh, but I'm slightly favouring Khan right now. He's looking spectacular tonight - but then again, we have not had to see him trying to fight devensively on the ropes. After this performance, Khan vs Brook might do 80,000 at Wembley. I'd actually like to see Khan vs Garcia again first. I'd be interested to see if Garcia could time Khan's speed. Maybe his KO punch was a hail Mary?


Khan looking spectacular? Against a way-over-the-hill Collazo and a super fucking basic / mental midget and physical midget in Alexander? Alexander coming off being stopped?

Not a whole lot of credit for Amir from me. Brooks on the other hand dominated a guy people weren't necessarily volunteering to fight. I'll take Kell


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Khan is starting to put it all together. He still gets a little crazy in the exchanges but he's getting there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

119-109
118-110
120-108

UD to Amir Khan


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

impressive performance


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I just don't see Khan beating Mayweather. He may be slightly competitive early, but it's not something I would pay/want to see at this point in Floyd's career.


you see how open he still is for counters


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Khan looking spectacular? Against a way-over-the-hill Collazo and a super fucking basic / mental midget and physical midget in Alexander? Alexander coming off being stopped?
> 
> Not a whole lot of credit for Amir from me. Brooks on the other hand dominated a guy people weren't necessarily volunteering to fight. I'll take Kell


You think Garcia would beat him again?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Fuck, forgot this shit was on tonight.


Mares looked great but ineffective (power-wise) at 126 and he still has gaping defensive flaws...he looked great still.

Thurman looked like shit and can now officially be considered Andre Berto level.

Khan beat Alexander in the most boring fashion possible and will now call out Mayweather (and Floydiot will probably accept the fight)

Alexander is now Victor Ortiz level

Bradley is entertaining against Chavez atm


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll have to download the Benavidez fight and Bradley fights later and avoid the result


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Devon is in no-man's land. He obviously isn't elite. He isn't a prospect and he has no upside. He's too young to be a gatekeeper. I'm not sure where he goes from here.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Khan looking spectacular? Against a way-over-the-hill Collazo and a super fucking basic / mental midget and physical midget in Alexander? Alexander coming off being stopped?
> 
> Not a whole lot of credit for Amir from me. Brooks on the other hand dominated a guy people weren't necessarily volunteering to fight. I'll take Kell


Keep hating bro, Khan is a special boxing talent. Quickest hands in boxing history.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you see how open he still is for counters


I feel like Khan does the same thing.... Wait for it... wait for it... 1,2,3,4 punch combo jump back out. Wash and repeat.

FMJ figures that out no later than the 3rd or 4th round.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Khan > Brook. Quit playing.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You think Garcia would beat him again?


Without a doubt. Garcia's only true strength is his complete willingness to punch with opponents and that's exactly what DOMINATES/OWNS Khan. Garcia's style is a natural disaster for Khan. Khan would do better vs Floyd than he would vs Garcia (for me at least). Khan can possibly beat Thurman by being active and keeping distance...that fight would earn him a September bout against Floyd or a megafight with Brook.

I really wanna see Brook active again though. Fucker needs to fight! Goddamn stabbing :verysad


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

now that was an impressive performance.
to the bradley thread!!!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You think Garcia would beat him again?


yea

Amir don't like guys who are good at countering

Devon's success came when he was countering him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wonder what a Guerrero fight would have looked like


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

still not in favor of a Floyd fight at this moment. but.. Kahn made a good case. i feel a win over Brook or Thurman should get him the shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Khan > Brook. Quit playing.


From what I saw of Brook he would come to press and win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder what a Guerrero fight would have looked like


Ghost would have went to all out pressure


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder what a Guerrero fight would have looked like


more competitive

Robert will go mauler mode if need be

right hand dependent southpaws are screwed against Amir. He's going to outjab them, and their left hand is too garbage to make a major impact


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Khan going to tear shit up.....do it my boy.....:deal


:deal


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll have to download the Benavidez fight and Bradley fights later and avoid the result


you dont wanna miss korobov-lee :bbb


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

a lot of good fights on paper today but every fight was pretty lackluster.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Khan looked great tonight!


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Fools STILL doubting King Khan, right after he just put a Floyd-esque schooling on a top talent in Alexander. You haterz are hilarious, lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ghost would have went to all out pressure





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> more competitive
> 
> Robert will go mauler mode if need be
> 
> right hand dependent southpaws are screwed against Amir. He's going to outjab them, and their left hand is too garbage to make a major impact


very true. I'd like to see the Ghost against anybody, just fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

D-U-D-E said:


> Fools STILL doubting King Khan, right after he just put a Floyd-esque schooling on a top talent in Alexander. You haterz are hilarious, lol


Shaun Porter did the same thign though


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> a lot of good fights on paper today but every fight was pretty lackluster.


Mares fight was the best!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> very true. I'd like to see the Ghost against anybody, just fight


Kell Brook vs Ghost?

don't want to see Amir vs Ghost. Amir already got 2 favorable stylistic matches in a row

let him fight Keith 1 TIMEZ, Kellz, or Shawn P


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shaun Porter did the same thign though


Your point being?, Porter is great fighter. Based on tonight I still think he gives Thurman hell (wold be a serious underdog).

I distinctly remember you saying Alexander walks down Khan and stops him, a few times actually (even on ESB). You don't remember that?, no props?


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Kell Brook vs Ghost?
> 
> don't want to see Amir vs Ghost. Amir already got 2 favorable stylistic matches in a row
> 
> let him fight Keith 1 TIMEZ, Kellz, or Shawn P


Hell no. Straight to Mayweather(He'll beat him) and then fight Garcia again.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

if Amir don't get the Floyd fight

now is the time to fight Kell Brook

both guys just defeated a top welter

idk if they'll ever get such good circumstances again


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Hell no. Straight to Mayweather(He'll beat him) and then fight Garcia again.


no

Amir is vulnerable to counterpunchers and can be outboxed (Prescott did it)

Kell Brook would kick his AZZ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Kell Brook vs Ghost?
> 
> don't want to see Amir vs Ghost. Amir already got 2 favorable stylistic matches in a row
> 
> let him fight Keith 1 TIMEZ, Kellz, or Shawn P


yeah I was thinking the exact thing. It's time to stop treating Khan with the kid gloves now.

I think Guerrero vs Thurman would be good and Brook vs Khan.

Errol Spence just called out Thurman on Facebook too :hey


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> no
> 
> Amir is vulnerable to counterpunchers and can be outboxed (Prescott did it)
> 
> Kell Brook would kick his AZZ


I'll go two months avy on Mayweather/Khan and I have Khan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

D-U-D-E said:


> Your point being?, Porter is great fighter. Based on tonight I still think he gives Thurman hell (wold be a serious underdog).
> 
> I distinctly remember you saying Alexander walks down Khan and stops him, a few times actually (even on ESB). You don't remember that?, no props?


Porter has never been and will never be a great fighter.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

This Khan takes Floyd's "0". I can't wait to see the haterz reactions when that happens, lmao


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was thinking the exact thing. It's time to stop treating Khan with the kid gloves now.
> 
> I think Guerrero vs Thurman would be good and Brook vs Khan.
> 
> Errol Spence just called out Thurman on Facebook too :hey


I'd like to see Keith vs Devon

still dunno how Keith does against slique foos

Can you confidently measure how much Amir has improved when these improvements have mostly shown against guys who were made for him


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Porter has never been and will never be a great fighter.


You said Alexander beats Khan, more than a few times. You were wrong. Just give the man his props and move on bro, I know you're still a little bitter about Bradley just getting robbed but it's ok...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'd like to see Keith vs Devon
> 
> still dunno how Keith does against slique foos
> 
> Can you confidently measure how much Amir has improved when these improvements have mostly shown against guys who were made for him


yes an Alexander fight would tell us all perfectly where Thurman is at. And it's hard to gauge Khan. He would have dominated Alexander with Roach also. He seems to be adapting to Vrigil's training though when he was regressing a little before. Like Bogo would like to say, take 2 steps backwards to take 3 steps forward


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> This Khan takes Floyd's "0". I can't wait to see the haterz reactions when that happens, lmao


I see it coming too. Floyd can't handle this shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This sucks, I'm stuck in this thread until the HBO fights are ready to download


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

D-U-D-E said:


> You said Alexander beats Khan, more than a few times. You were wrong. Just give the man his props and move on bro, I know you're still a little bitter about Bradley just getting robbed but it's ok...


i did say it and I was wrong. He dominated him completely.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> i did say it and I was wrong. He dominated him completely.


Khan will handle Money easily. Mayweather will run from this fight no matter what. You can quote me on that.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> i did say it and I was wrong. He dominated him completely.


Fair enough. I respect that. Props, it takes a big man to admit when he was wrong.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

After last night, who would win Floyd-Khan?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Devon has never outboxed another boxer lol....and he had no plan B. Anyone who pressures Khan has a chance.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Devon has never outboxed another boxer lol....and he had no plan B. Anyone who pressures Khan has a chance.


Floyd can press the action when he needs to, like against Mosley.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

not to change the topic, but what are the thoughts on thurman calling out maidana? i think maidana is a bit overrated, but he's tough as nails, especially when he's hurt. not sure how his style would do against a good counterpuncher with a lot of power.

i'm down for this fight.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> This Khan takes Floyd's "0". I can't wait to see the haterz reactions when that happens, lmao


:rofl :lol: got tears in my eyes from the good laugh


----------

